# QLD, NNSW Mixed bags & swimming lessons.



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Video Rod.

Haha The Curse of the Tight Drag 

Nice Jewie, and a very decent sized Mac Tuna


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome. I fear that will happen everytime I try to take a leak. Interesting tho that the rods stayed in there holders. 
Cheers jay


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome Rod congrats.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice Jew Rod, and as DT said that is a crackin mack tuna, I bet he went hard. Love the fall from the strike, been there done that 

Kev


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice fish rod but did realize they moved the border up to Burleigh


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Excellent rod, love the underwater footage.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Soooo glad you got that on video, no one ever gets that stuff on video.
Nice fish but the video is a cracker.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Fast re-entry. Were there sharks in the water Rod? :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I like the way you thought about grabbing the rod before you got back in


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great result for a new spot Rod and glad you didn't lose any gear.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Fast re-entry. Were there sharks in the water Rod? :lol:


Watched it again - You are the Blitz. That was super fast. Next Safety day you may need to give some of the guys some pointers.... ;-)


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice work ! Gotta love those go pro's for getting the underwater shots. :lol: Nice work on the MT and the jewie. Great fishing. Cheers for the report mate.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome vid Rod!

What the hell did that mutton bird think it was going to do with the mac tuna it tried to lunge for  Must have been starving!

Do you need to strip your reels down after that?

Marty


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Great stuff Rod. I know I shouldn't laugh but I did :lol: :lol: that was 'classic' right up there with couta101's swim video. Did it take much water in with the hatch open? 

Cheers
Ant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

rodpac said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!
> 
> God, I wish the Mac tuna were better eating! I seem to be a magnet for them. I much prefer bonito.


Hereafter ye shall be named Macmagnet! :lol: :lol: *

* After all, Sydney has it's Wrassemagnet. :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

rodpac said:


> God, I wish the Mac tuna were better eating! I seem to be a magnet for them. I much prefer bonito.


You could try bottling them, I've tried it with a few types and pretty sure the mac came out like other tinned tuna.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

Like the Jew mate , nice one


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice one rod! I have had a couple of close calls but haven't been tipped out yet *fingers crossed*

The weather looks good from friday onwards so you might be able to get that mack you've been trying for! I know I'm getting keen for one!

See you out there!

Brolans


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great fish , great vid Rod , looks like the race for the first mackerel is still on


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Great vid mate. Classic footage. I'm aiming for a nthn NSW paddle sat morning if u r keen as I'm also keen on a spot I haven't fished before. Conditions look good. PM me if you want a trip south on the weekend. 
Cheers

Jim


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Top vid and that was a horse of a mack tuna!
man thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice vid mate, can't believe the rods didn't fall out when u capsized. See u out there


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not going to lie I watched the start of the video more than I needed to. Did you hand bilge the water out of the hatch?


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

hahah too good rod, falling out is the best to capture on film, stuff the fish, do it again for us  it's easy to get pulled out of the pro fisha's, twice for me now. but i asked for it hahaha


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

bro i fucking love your videos, am subscribed on youtube as well so keep them coming, I am envious as hell


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

Salti it will come before that with the amount of time rod spends on the water. I reckon he'll have one befor the end of the month


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

You wouldn't want the part just before the capsize to get into the wrong persons hands, you could be an internet sensation for all the wrong reasons :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice of you to throw in the self-deprecating swim to make us feel better about our cold water small Winter fish...
Sorry, am I projecting?

Anyway in my best* Lazybugger voice, "You're a bastard."

* I have never met him and can't do any accents to save my life.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I think it was poor form Rod to lose the fish. Douglas stayed connected when he went swimming, twice. :lol:


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

CAV said:


> rodpac said:
> 
> 
> > All the little things you perfect improve your chances but if you only get 1 or 2 of the little things right then you probably won't catch many more fish&#8230; but get 10 of these little things right all at once, then your chances go right up! Once you have that down, then it comes down to time out on the water and a bit of luck (or mojo as it called here). The funny thing is though that you can't learn all the little things unless you put the time in.
> ...


Well I hope it does pay off haha  I've been testing homemade rigs for the last 2 days constantly in the pool to see how they swim... All i need now is some time on the water :twisted:

The water looks pretty cold atm.. but looking at bom it should heat up a degree or so hopefully by around sunday!

See you out there!


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

legend 
great skills there... obviously spent a lot of time on the water...


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Eh bro.
Nice work
Keep those fliks coming.
Ya boys are making me want to purchase a stealth.!
By the way do they build them with mojo included or do fish just follow them around. ;-) 
Love that kingy,you hook it on a live slimy?
Wayno


----------

